# Cutting Around Eyes



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Would you believe a friend would step out of the room and cut around Kosmo's eyes because she didn't like tear stains. LOL I suspected what she was doing, months ago when it happened, but now it is growing out and (as advised on this forum) he now has eye fans. I am thinks of using clear mascara to glue them down. Seriously, he will have to have short hair on his face.

Sorry for blurry picture, misplaced iPad.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Your friend took him into another room and cut his hair? Sounds like you took it pretty well. We have been very happy with this product which was recommended at our vet's office:

http://www.vetclassics.com/index.ph..._new.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boy, that person wouldn't be a friend of MINE very long! What a nerve!!! It WILL grow out. Just love it alone for now, or wet it down with water. I know people sue various products to keep it down, and I've used Sit'n'Stay on Panda's face for the show ring. But, honestly, ALL that stuff just attracts and catches dirt, and causes more staining and problems. Just keep it nice and clean, and live though it. It won't be THAT long before it's just a frustrating memory!!!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

My friend is from California. I just noticed the staining looked better, at first. In the south we are sometimes excessively tolerant of bizarre behavior.


----------

